# My protein-bad batch



## Oscars

Just had some vanilla whey isolate and it tastes of [email protected]"king horrible! I use it all the time as do my training partners and love it! God knows why it's soo bad? Had 3 other people try it too and spat it out. Emailed them and they've done nothing apart from say they'll look into, won't be using again, would expect them to replace it ASAP and take the tub back and look into it but no such luck


----------



## gummyp

They've gone to shít. I just have their promo emails marked as spam. Better companies out there like bulkpowders or the protein works


----------



## Mez

I've got 10k of vanilla upstairs, I hope it's not the same.


----------



## Oscars

gummyp said:


> They've gone to shít. I just have their promo emails marked as spam. Better companies out there like bulkpowders or the protein works


Do you rate bulk powders? Will def not use them again, thing is I can only have isolate


----------



## rectus

I've had this problem before many years ago. They sorted it pronto


----------



## Dan TT

I've been thinking this with MyProtein. I have chocolate smooth, 2 different pouches open at a time due to 2 houses. One tastes decent and the other rank as hell!!


----------



## Oscars

Yea not happy at all.........I don't mind a bad batch but they should sort it straight away


----------



## liam0810

Try The Protein Works, search on here and don't think you'll find a bad review!


----------



## Prophecy

Bulkpowders are fantastic IMO.


----------



## Madoxx

liam0810 said:


> Try The Protein Works, search on here and don't think you'll find a bad review!


Almost ordered last month, needed an isolate with low carbs, your carbs came out at 0.5g per serving, whereas Myprotein came out at 0.17g carbs per serving. Get your labs to reduce the carb content for me


----------



## SkinnyJ

Myprotein have been **** for ages. Bulk powders are awesome and so are TPW.


----------



## jaycue2u

liam0810 said:


> Try The Protein Works, search on here and don't think you'll find a bad review!


As long as he doesnt go for the Apple & Cinnamon, WTF is that all about :surrender: However, butterscotch is amazing!!!


----------



## Captain-splooge

yeah bulkpowders are good but i have also had a bad batch of their 80% choc cookie, nobody fixed that for me either


----------



## liam0810

Madoxx said:


> Almost ordered last month, needed an isolate with low carbs, your carbs came out at 0.5g per serving, whereas Myprotein came out at 0.17g carbs per serving. Get your labs to reduce the carb content for me


Haha ok boss!


----------



## liam0810

jaycue2u said:


> As long as he doesnt go for the Apple & Cinnamon, WTF is that all about :surrender: However, butterscotch is amazing!!!


Never had that one mate so can't comment but am with you on the butterscotch!


----------



## lambrettalad

Got to agree about the butterscotch flavour also. It tastes amazing, protein works flavours are the best I've tasted so far. Bakewell tart flavour is tasty as well. Vanilla cream with milk is better than with water but still good.


----------



## ebasiuk1

ive been buying for years

then brought a 5kg tub which was full of hard lumps resembling plastic. (obviously very condensed whey).

impossible to drink without heaving. been sat in the cupboard for months.

they don't give two ****s.


----------



## Edinburgh

hmmm their reputation seems to be going right down the drain nowadays, Only used them 3 times and got my order all 3 times, but I won't take the chance of using them again.

TPW for flavours, or might go with Bulk Powders or Pro-10 (never used them yet).

Their is obviously a problem within My Protein that needs fixed pronto.


----------



## phil3030

Madoxx said:


> Almost ordered last month, needed an isolate with low carbs, your carbs came out at 0.5g per serving, whereas Myprotein came out at 0.17g carbs per serving. Get your labs to reduce the carb content for me


0.3g of carbs is going to make **** all difference! Take off 3mm off your lettuce leaf instead.


----------



## Oscars

Cheers guy I'll use protein works or bulk powders instead


----------



## liam0810

Oscars said:


> Cheers guy I'll use protein works or bulk powders instead


Use my code in my sig pal and you'll get a freebie. If you have any problems at all which I doubt just send me a PM


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

gummyp said:


> They've gone to shít. I just have their promo emails marked as spam. Better companies out there like bulkpowders or the protein works


Same here.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

would be interesting to see how myprotein is doing since being bought by Hut Group. TPW arent too shabby at all and seems like their reps are doing a good job at promoting their brand as soon as a MP slating thread pops up, and rightly so. I gave up on brand loyalty long time ago lol


----------



## Contest

I've experienced this as well. Ordered 2 bags of chocolate nut whey protein and it tastes very chemically. I've got an older bag of the same flavor and the difference in taste is stupidly obvious.


----------



## liam0810

Contest said:


> I've experienced this as well. Ordered 2 bags of chocolate nut whey protein and it tastes very chemically. I've got an older bag of the same flavor and the difference in taste is stupidly obvious.


I won't say I know this as a fact because I could be completely wrong but maybe they've changed to a different company for their production of the whey?


----------



## luther1

liam0810 said:


> I won't say I know this as a fact because I could be completely wrong but maybe they've changed to a different company for their production of the whey?


They are quite well known Liam for sourcing whey from who ever is the cheapest at that time. This is probably why the tastes are inconsistent


----------



## IGotTekkers

Oscars said:


> Do you rate bulk powders? Will def not use them again, thing is I can only have isolate


S

Bulk powders is spot on, they email and text you all the time letting you know that "Dave will be delivering your order at 13:05" cant go wrong with BP


----------



## liam0810

luther1 said:


> They are quite well known Liam for sourcing whey from who ever is the cheapest at that time. This is probably why the tastes are inconsistent


I remember speaking to a mate who's a mod on another board who was saying something about a lot of supp companies by their whey from a place in Wales where the quality is really poor. How true this is I don't know as I'm not clued up on it to be honest. And I'm honestly not slating any of the sup companies off, it's just what I've heard


----------



## jon-kent

Dont forget about the new guys on here :whistling: haha

|

|

|

|

|

|

V


----------



## luther1

liam0810 said:


> I remember speaking to a mate who's a mod on another board who was saying something about a lot of supp companies by their whey from a place in Wales where the quality is really poor. How true this is I don't know as I'm not clued up on it to be honest. And I'm honestly not slating any of the sup companies off, it's just what I've heard


I knobbed them off ages ago. Got fed up of paying for next day delivery and not once did I ever get it the next day,the principal,not the money was the issue. Fingers crossed for my 4kg of choc silk and oats from tpw turning up today then!


----------



## johnnya

Chocolate silk from TPW is really good


----------



## liam0810

luther1 said:


> I knobbed them off ages ago. Got fed up of paying for next day delivery and not once did I ever get it the next day,the principal,not the money was the issue. Fingers crossed for my 4kg of choc silk and oats from tpw turning up today then!


If you have any problems mate let me know. To be honest TPW's customer service is second to none and I'm not saying that as I'm a rep but @Sharpy76 had a problem other day and was sorted ASAP.

Problem with some of the sup companies is they get too big and forget about customer service


----------



## engllishboy

jaycue2u said:


> As long as he doesnt go for the Apple & Cinnamon, WTF is that all about :surrender: However, butterscotch is amazing!!!


Apple cinnamon swirl is amazing! What are you chatting about! :lol: Ordered 2kg of it Friday as it goes. And 2kg of butterscotch come to think of it lol.


----------



## gummyp

Contest said:


> I've experienced this as well. Ordered 2 bags of chocolate nut whey protein and it tastes very chemically. I've got an older bag of the same flavor and the difference in taste is stupidly obvious.


People have been saying the same about the other flavours. There was a thread on MT about banana tasting totally different


----------



## xpower

The Protein Works are top notch & the flavours are amazing


----------



## kingdale

The fact that my protein haven't even commented here just shows what a joke of a company they are.


----------



## engllishboy

kingdale said:


> The fact that my protein haven't even commented here just shows what a joke of a company they are.


Cookies and muffins are nice though lol. Although once @TheProteinWorks start doing flapjacks/cookies **cough** hurry up **cough**, then ill have no reason to use MP in the future.


----------



## liam0810

kingdale said:


> The fact that my protein haven't even commented here just shows what a joke of a company they are.


What has happened to their reps actually? Not seen them in ages


----------



## kingdale

liam0810 said:


> What has happened to their reps actually? Not seen them in ages


Probably got sick of sorting out MP's mess.


----------



## kingdale

engllishboy said:


> Cookies and muffins are nice though lol. Although once @TheProteinWorks start doing flapjacks/cookies **cough** hurry up **cough**, then ill have no reason to use MP in the future.


I only order from them for liquid chalk need to pull my finger out and get to a climbing shop for the real stuff. Their cookie are good though.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Pro-10 have the best tasting chocolate whey ever


----------



## ncedmonds

kingdale said:


> I only order from them for liquid chalk need to pull my finger out and get to a climbing shop for the real stuff. Their cookie are good though.


Found mine in field/trek like 4quid for a massive bag of it, well worth it.

I get so much rubbish over email from MP and they're always bringing out new products but I don't know who buys them....

My next lot is going to be from TPW, I'm just hanging around a bit hoping the 4for 3 on 500g bags returns so I can try all the flavours


----------



## Greenspin

liam0810 said:


> What has happened to their reps actually? Not seen them in ages





kingdale said:


> Probably got sick of sorting out MP's mess.


I've alerted my manager to this thread, but I don't see what I could say to make things any better. The op has contacted CS, and I have mentioned to my manager that there was no offer to return the goods. But other than that I have no power and apologising would seem pretty fruitless... I am watching the thread though to make sure that if there is anything I actually can help with, I'll see it.


----------



## kingdale

ncedmonds said:


> Found mine in field/trek like 4quid for a massive bag of it, well worth it.
> 
> I get so much rubbish over email from MP and they're always bringing out new products but I don't know who buys them....
> 
> My next lot is going to be from TPW, I'm just hanging around a bit hoping the 4for 3 on 500g bags returns so I can try all the flavours


Going to try find a climbing shop In Leeds for some next week, loads of people say you can tell the difference between real and liquid. I ge spammed by them and bulk powders aswell. I just use unflavoured whey from bulk powders but going to change after my cut sick of the stuff.


----------



## kingdale

Greenspin said:


> I've alerted my manager to this thread, but I don't see what I could say to make things any better. The op has contacted CS, and I have mentioned to my manager that there was no offer to return the goods. But other than that I have no power and apologising would seem pretty fruitless... I am watching the thread though to make sure that if there is anything I actually can help with, I'll see it.


Wasn't anything aimed at you mate, just think the way mp deal with people's issues is bad. Nothing you could change about it.


----------



## Greenspin

kingdale said:


> Wasn't anything aimed at you mate, just think the way mp deal with people's issues is bad. Nothing you could change about it.


No offence taken mate, just thought seems that MP reps were brought up, I'd show that we are aware of the thread.


----------



## ncedmonds

kingdale said:


> Going to try find a climbing shop In Leeds for some next week, loads of people say you can tell the difference between real and liquid. I ge spammed by them and bulk powders aswell. I just use unflavoured whey from bulk powders but going to change after my cut sick of the stuff.


Wow, I'm quite good at chugging stuff, but not sure i could do unflavoured whey on a regular basis.

never used liquid stuff but Chalk is awesome, never lift without it now


----------



## engllishboy

kingdale said:


> I only order from them for liquid chalk need to pull my finger out and get to a climbing shop for the real stuff. Their cookie are good though.


Rookie mistake. Grab some from eBay lol


----------



## kingdale

engllishboy said:


> Rookie mistake. Grab some from eBay lol


Cheers, ill order some after the weekend.


----------



## under

I always order unflavoured. But this last bag is sh**, tastes chemically and not the same as the last one from them.


----------



## Greenspin

under said:


> I always order unflavoured. But this last bag is sh**, tastes chemically and not the same as the last one from them.


When did you order that mate? I've ordered unflavored from several consecutive months and all, including the one I ordered a week back, taste as per usual.


----------



## DoIEvenLift

Mr_Morocco said:


> Pro-10 have the best tasting chocolate whey ever


and their strawberry is unbeatable flavour!



under said:


> I always order unflavoured. But this last bag is sh**, tastes chemically and not the same as the last one from them.


iv got a bag of 2.5kg strawberry cream mass gainer, had 1 serving from it , and could only manage to drink half the shake. tastes like absolute chalky sh1te. luckily it was only £8 on clearance price, but still a waste of money!


----------



## jaycue2u

DoIEvenLift said:


> and their strawberry is unbeatable flavour!
> 
> iv got a bag of 2.5kg strawberry cream mass gainer, had 1 serving from it , and could only manage to drink half the shake. tastes like absolute chalky sh1te. luckily it was only £8 on clearance price, but still a waste of money!


Feel free to send it my way for a fiver if its looking for a home :lol:


----------



## mapes345

I ordered 5kg of toffee a few weeks ago. Had it with both milk and water and tastes like the time I tripped over face first in cow **** (seriously). It's got a bad rep around my circle of friends that lift and they won't even take it off me for free!


----------



## Madoxx

DoIEvenLift said:


> and their strawberry is unbeatable flavour!
> 
> iv got a bag of 2.5kg strawberry cream mass gainer, had 1 serving from it , and could only manage to drink half the shake. tastes like absolute chalky sh1te. luckily it was only £8 on clearance price, but still a waste of money!


I got a tenner here for it mate


----------



## Gab

Never had a problem with MP to be fair, always taste good, perhaps I've been lucky..


----------



## Madoxx

Same, but ive only ever placed 3 orders 

Maybe its like russian roulette


----------



## rectus

Gab said:


> Never had a problem with MP to be fair, always taste good, perhaps I've been lucky..


I wouldn't say lucky, I would say you're in the majority. I've been a customer of MP for YEARS and only had a problem once which they rectified. Their customer service is the issue they need to address. In regards to the supposed bad batches of protein, it's a rare occurrence.


----------



## QUEST

DoIEvenLift said:


> and their strawberry is unbeatable flavour!
> 
> iv got a bag of 2.5kg strawberry cream mass gainer, had 1 serving from it , and could only manage to drink half the shake. tastes like absolute chalky sh1te. luckily it was only £8 on clearance price, but still a waste of money!


same here with the strawberry cream mass gainer .iv had 2 shakes out of it just cant drink it .like trying to drink sand and water , and tastes fookin mingin .. :thumbdown:


----------



## Madoxx

LER said:


> same here with the strawberry cream mass gainer .iv had 2 shakes out of it just cant drink it .like trying to drink sand and water , and tastes fookin mingin .. :thumbdown:


Sell me it, I like it


----------



## QUEST

Madoxx said:


> Sell me it, I like it


how much does it cost to post mate..


----------



## Madoxx

LER said:


> how much does it cost to post mate..


Second class I reckon bout 5 quid


----------



## TheProteinWorks

engllishboy said:


> Cookies and muffins are nice though lol. Although once @TheProteinWorks start doing flapjacks/cookies **cough** hurry up **cough**, then ill have no reason to use MP in the future.


Haha! Noted there big man :thumb: And @engllishboy going to be an exciting end to the month in terms of products (that's all i can say for now :beer: ) lol


----------



## QUEST

Madoxx said:


> Second class I reckon bout 5 quid


just looked on royal mail site says £14 .45 ..


----------



## resten

LER said:


> just looked on royal mail site says £14 .45 ..


Collect+, £4 or so


----------



## engllishboy

TheProteinWorks said:


> Haha! Noted there big man :thumb: And @engllishboy going to be an exciting end to the month in terms of products (that's all i can say for now :beer: ) lol


Cannot wait!


----------



## zak007

zak went away on holiday for a few weeks

zak comes back sees another myprotein thread

nothing ever changes here!!!! :lol:


----------



## Proteincarb

My protein one word. Crap


----------



## Madoxx

LER said:


> just looked on royal mail site says £14 .45 ..


£4.89 they will collect from ya work place, plus ill stiuck another fiver on so you can buy 2 pints of beer


----------



## QUEST

Madoxx said:


> £4.89 they will collect from ya work place, plus ill stiuck another fiver on so you can buy 2 pints of beer


yes you can have it for a tenner all in mate no probs .


----------



## QUEST




----------



## myprotein

Hi,

Thank you for getting in touch.

We're truly sorry to hear of how this has been dealt with and can assure you that we intend to resolve this issue and make up for our failings on this occasion. We have sent you a PM requesting further information, as soon as we this info we'll do everything we can to arrange a satisfactory outcome.

Once again, sincere apologies for any inconvenience that this has caused and thank you for your patience.

If anyone else is having any issues at all, please send us a PM and we'll get right onto it.

Thanks,

MP


----------



## Shaneyboy

This is so weird i just contacted MP this afternoon with the same complaint. Vanilla flavour tasted like washing up liquid not nice. Not sure what to do with the bag i've got as i 'need' the protein but am cautious about using anymore of it.


----------



## Enjay

Just googled and found this thread. I ordered my first 2.5kg bag of unflavoured whey protein isolate which tasted fine - it was a light and fluffy texture and mixed perfectly, no lumps. I was so happy with this product I ordered a second bag. The second bag was awful. A completely different texture that doesn't mix well at all and tastes disgusting to the point of making me gag with great big lumps in it despite shaking and shaking and shaking in their own mixer bottle. I complained and was offered £5 off my next order! WTF? I replied and said I was unhappy about that and wanted a full refund. They said no, you have to post us a sample for us to test it! So what happened to the customer is always right? And I am comparing it to the first product which I have now finished. To say I am really peed off is an understatement. They keep fobbing me off and for the price these products costs (and I intended to use this product for life) I am shocked at the poor customer service on offer.

Thank you for getting in touch about your problem with your whey protein isolate.

I am sorry about the inconvenience, however we need to investigate the product ourselves before any type of reimbursement can be arranged.

Therefore you need to send the item to our address provided in the previous email and if we feel that the product is inadequate we will happily refund the cost of returning the item to us.

If there is anything else that we can do, then please do not hesitate to get in touch and a member of our team will be happy to help.

Kind regards,

Declan

Myprotein.com Customer Service Team

Thank you for contacting us with regards to the problems you have received with your Impact Whey Isolate - Unflavoured 2.5KG.

I wanted to take the time to contact you personally to apologise for your recent experience and to ensure you that we take every complaint seriously. The quality of Myprotein products always comes first, so I can ensure you that a full investigation is being carried out. I would like to confirm that we have not received any further comments with regards to this batch.

I would like to fully reassure you that we strive to give the best service possible to all of our customers, and as a goodwill gesture we have added £5 to your account what will appear in the next 24hours.

Please note we go of BBE given to us by suppliers, so this does not alter the quality of the products.

Once again I am truly sorry for your experience on this occasion, if there is anything further that I can ever assist you with then please do not hesitate to contact me directly, I will always be more than happy to personally assist you.

Apologies and regards

Kavan

Myprotein Customer Advisor

Thanks for contacting us at Myprotein.

Please do not reply to us at this e-mail address as we will not receive your message. This is an automated response.

*For your records, your original query was:*

*
*I am deeply dissatisfied with my most recent purchase of whey protein isolate. I have tried to persevere with it but as I mentioned before it is just not mixing well at all (I usually make milkshakes with it). I have been trying to make milky coffees as an alternative but this is producing a disgusting skin which is making me gag. I have tried again this morning and it is the same.

I am very unhappy indeed and would like a full refund please as I feel I am unable to use this product in the condition it was provided.

*One of our customer services advisors has reviewed your query and we are able to confirm the following:*

*
*Helle,

Thanks for your message regarding your protein.

I am very sorry to hear that your protein is not mixing properly.

If could send us a sample off this protein in a little container so that we can do an experiment and resolve this for you.

Please send the sample to:

Meridian House

MyProtein Department

Northwich

Cheshire

CW9 7RA

If you have any further questions please do not hesitate to ask.

Kind Regards

Jimmy


----------



## Enjay

Just googled and found this thread. I ordered my first 2.5kg bag of unflavoured whey protein isolate which tasted fine - it was a light and fluffy texture and mixed perfectly, no lumps. I was so happy with this product I ordered a second bag. The second bag was awful. A completely different texture that doesn't mix well at all and tastes disgusting to the point of making me gag with great big lumps in it despite shaking and shaking and shaking in their own mixer bottle. I complained and was offered £5 off my next order! WTF? I replied and said I was unhappy about that and wanted a full refund. They said no, you have to post us a sample for us to test it! So what happened to the customer is always right? And I am comparing it to the first product which I have now finished. To say I am really peed off is an understatement. They keep fobbing me off and for the price these products costs (and I intended to use this product for life) I am shocked at the poor customer service on offer.


----------



## resten

In spite of disliking MP for some time now, I have always stood up for their product quality. Seems now even that has gone down the pan.


----------

